# Jolly Jack Ashore



## Mike Shearer (Dec 2, 2009)

So tonight I am in Liverpool - Albert Dock! Went for a pint at the PumpHouse. Nice people watching but where should I have gone for like minded people.....


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Elsewhere it looks like. (Jester)


----------

